
Show HN: Gophr – London's smarter, fairer, faster courier service - Nilef
https://uk.gophr.com
======
Nilef
Hey guys, thought Gophr might be relevant to some of the London-based HN
users. The industry has had a massive issue with fair wages, including
protests inside the Google campus in London - We jut became the first courier
company in the UK to pay a London Living Wage, guaranteed and accredited by
the living wage foundation. We wrote a bit more about this here:

[https://medium.com/@SebRobert/trying-to-fix-a-broken-
industr...](https://medium.com/@SebRobert/trying-to-fix-a-broken-industry-is-
hard-here-s-what-we-ve-learned-c897ca09daf2#.ehdrtmybf)

Happy to give out free credit to anyone who wants to take us for a whirl, let
me know!

~~~
fiatjaf
What? Is there a "Living Wage Foundation" that says you better not hire anyone
than to hire someone paying less than what they call a living wage?

